# I must own these shoes.  WHO MAKES THEM?!



## melozburngr (Nov 13, 2008)

they are in pics from gossip site of victoria's secret swimsuit shoot.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 13, 2008)

I think they may be Manolos, I saw a pair similar the other day. Let me root through my sources.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 13, 2008)

I found something similar in Louibiton, but not exact. Im still looking for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nuit Dete Slingback♥-♥ Neiman Marcus


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 13, 2008)

I can tell ya where not to look!
Manolo, Dolce and Gabbana, Dior,Burberry, fendi, Chloe, armani, Loeffler Randall ,Michael kors.... Searched all of those


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 13, 2008)

lol   thanks for the sleuthing!!  

They're fantastic, and I'm in love.  I hope I can find them!!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 13, 2008)

Allesandra Ambrosio was wearing them in this picture:


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 17, 2008)

They're sexy! Gimme her legs damnit!


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 17, 2008)

now i'm looking around too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is a sorta-like-it pair from VS:
Victoria's Secret - Double-strap sandal


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive found a similar pair by Galliano, cant post a pic but theyre in a shop near me for around £160 in the sale and I was thinking about getting them, they are so nice


----------

